# Getting Australia Citizenship by Investment



## hgvfsdfhu

Can I get Australia residence by investment if I buy house and apartments worth 1.5 million Australian Dollar?


----------



## aussiesteve

​No you wont


----------



## Tunglongco

It’s not simply by that way!


----------



## JandE

hgvfsdfhu said:


> Can I get Australia residence by investment if I buy house and apartments worth 1.5 million Australian Dollar?


Your post title asks: "_Getting Australia Citizenship by Investment_"
The answer is no. You need to be living in Australia for four years as a legal resident before you can apply for Citizenship.

Your post content then asks about _Australian Residence_, a different thing to Citizenship.

Details for an investor visa, for Australian Residence, is at https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/188-
It is however, not as simple as buying a house.


----------



## windoww

how much bank statement need to show to be investor


----------



## JandE

windoww said:


> how much bank statement need to show to be investor


It's not just a bank statement....

You are looking at these figures:
have at least AUD1.5 million to invest (Investor stream) or
have at least AUD5 million to invest (Significant Investor stream) or
have at least AUD15 million to invest (Premium Investor stream)
And meet *additional* requirements of the relevant stream.


----------



## Arunsi

You can, depends on your past records like how much turnover you have in your current business, net value of your personal assets (only your and spouse not parents) and how many years of experience you have. These are basic and main requirements for invest and get PR.


----------

